

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Monday, Oct 18 - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/JoinHNDC/calendar/15019871/

======
__mlm__
Are there enough HN readers in Northern VA to warrant a NOVA Meetup?

~~~
RKlophaus
I'd be happy to schedule something in NOVA if you suggest a location.

------
mahmud
I will be there.

~~~
RKlophaus
Awesome, looking forward to catching up!

------
mshafrir
Definitely will be here. Will we have a private room or just take over a
section of the restaurant/bar?

~~~
RKlophaus
We have the section immediately to the left of the front entrance.

------
nlavezzo
Sweet! I was feeling lonely out here on the east coast. I'll do my best to get
there!

------
vollmond
Been following the meetup for a while now, and I'll finally be comeing to this
one.

------
ekanes
This is definitely worth your time if you're in the area. The last one was
great.

------
ohashi
I wish I could go, will be back in DC soon. How often do you guys do this?

~~~
RKlophaus
This is the 3rd meetup since June. The goal is to start holding events
monthly, mostly happy hours like we've been doing, but with a bigger event
thrown in once per quarter. (Find a cofounder, demo day, and technology swap
meet are some ideas out there now.)

------
amurphy59
I will be out of town Rusty. Wish I could be there. Alex

------
achompas
I'll be there...does it matter if I have no app to show?

~~~
RKlophaus
Nope, no app required. (Though this is a good chance to re-iterate that
anybody with a startup should feel free to demo it, plug it, distribute beta
codes, etc.)

------
raffi
I'm coming as well. Glad to see some DC love.

------
grosales
I will be there.

------
_pius
Should be fun!

------
fname
I'll be there!

------
atonse
I'll be there.

------
RDDavies
Hmmm, perhaps.

~~~
RDDavies
Which metro stop?

~~~
showerst
ChinaTown

------
arn
anyone from richmond, va heading up?

